# Lookit what we found!!



## BernDawg (29 Apr 2011)

This is from our internal news letter but is public knowledge. Pretty fascinating if you ask me.

After they got the tank out of the way (see April 8 edition of Friday Report), the crew working on the initial stages of the upgrade of the Halifax Armoury uncovered four cannons. Work with the heavy machinery stopped to let archeologists excavate around them (see photos). The guns, which weigh 15 tons each and were likely of a type that was in common use for coastal defence in the 19th century, have been taken to CFB Shearwater for cleaning and inspection.


----------



## BernDawg (29 Apr 2011)

And here is the story from Apr 8 about the tank.

Passersby would have seen an unusual sight in front of the Halifax Armouries on March 31, 2011—a tank suspended in the air by a crane. The tank had to be moved out of the way in preparation for work to restore the foundation and retaining wall of the heritage building, and to improve the foundation drainage. Later phases of the project will involve complete rehabilitation of the exterior.


----------



## BernDawg (29 Apr 2011)

OK history buffs, can anyone ID the Cannon? I figure they're from 1880's - 1900ish maybe a little earlier. Does anyone know exactly what they are??


----------



## Redeye (29 Apr 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> OK history buffs, can anyone ID the Cannon? I figure they're from 1880's - 1900ish maybe a little earlier. Does anyone know exactly what they are??



64 pounders, apparently: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RML_64_pounder_64_cwt_gun

They were hauled out and loaded onto trucks on Wednesday, I happened to be there when it was in process.


----------



## BernDawg (29 Apr 2011)

Sure looks like one eh. I'll see if I can get more pics from the source and maybe we can see the cascabel, that'll help.

Small world, you were there weh they loaded them, cool.


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Apr 2011)

This was circulated on a gunner net a while back:

Yesterday and today DND contracted archaeological consultants were on-site at Hfx North Park Armoury investigating the find of what now appears to be qty 4 x 9 inch Armstrong muzzle loading guns and other small artefacts dating from the latter half of the 1800s. They were likely part of the Hfx Garrison's qty 38 x 9 inch Armstrong's.
> 
> Plan is to remove and temporarily store, perhaps in the Armoury, until decisions made about their future. LFAA is interested in getting at least one for the collection at RA Park


----------



## dapaterson (29 Apr 2011)

Given the issues with the C3s and C1s, perhaps we should refurbish them for use by the RCA...


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Apr 2011)

I already mentioned that on the C3 thread, although I misnamed them as 64-pdrs. Four 9-inch guns and the Leliefontein gun from the CWM and we're at five down and umpteen to go.


----------



## Redeye (29 Apr 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> 64 pounders, apparently: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RML_64_pounder_64_cwt_gun
> 
> They were hauled out and loaded onto trucks on Wednesday, I happened to be there when it was in process.



I'm a Fusilier, I happened to be in the office that day.  Good time to have shown up!


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Apr 2011)

In 1873-74, ordnance authorized for the Halifax Citadel was 60 cannon and mortars, including 29 x 64-pdr, 7 x 7-in RML and 1 9-in RML.

By 1866, the only weapons which had actually been emplaced were 7 x 7-in RML, 4 x 64-pdr RML and 6 mortars.  At that time, there were also 20 other 64-pdr RMLs listed as "without mountings."

Source: Defending Halifax: Ordnance, 1825-1906 (Parks Canada History and Archaeology publication # 46, 1981)

Following image published in the Halifax Chronicle Herald, 29 Apr 1989:


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Apr 2011)

That was a great find!  I'm pleased to see that they are in what appears to be great condition as well.  I'm sure they will clean up nicely.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Apr 2011)

Odd thought I posted something here already?

Likely they were dumped there to get rid of surplus items and to fill a hole, I would get out the ground pentrating radar as there is likely more "junk" buried in the area. Great find, wish there was more of this sort stuff out here in Vancouver.


----------



## BernDawg (29 Apr 2011)

At Ft. Rodd Hill in Victoria (Colwood Area) there are a couple of large guns that were found in the  bush just outside the old wall. The signage on them states that they were found there such and such a date (been a long time since I was there) because when they were de-commisioned they were very un-cerimoniously tossed over the side.

So it appears that we have 4x64 pdrs that were part of the original defences of the Halifax area.  They appear to be Armstrong guns as indicated by reports and picture matching from various sources on the net. (My original thought was Dahlgren guns but that didn't make too much sense.)

I certainly hope they are refurbished and put on display somwhere.  I'd like to see them in person some day.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Apr 2011)

For comparison, a 9-inch RML mounted in the York Redoubt fortification, and a line of barrels in the same location.  If I am not mistaken, the group of barrels is the same that rested in the inner courtyard of the Citadel for many years. (Photos taken 2002.)


----------

